# Watermark design



## Bampson

hi Does any one know of a good water mark designing software that is cheap/free ? 

i want a semi transparent logo/watermark sort of like the "photo forum" one .. 

thanks


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Do you have any type of photo editing program? you can use that and create an *Action* or script..? Ive exported my designed WM to a "Tube" or "Brush" in PSP, and that worked for a while... you have to manually line it up where you want it each time with using a tube ( to my knowledge ) but it works none-the-less.

Theres WaterMark Master... not sure what the cost is


----------



## KmH

You need a vector graphics application like the open source application Inkscape. Draw Freely.

Do you have any graphic design experience/training?


----------



## Bampson

thanks guys , 
i have no design experience , but i do have Photo shop . 

i will look into WaterMark Master and the cost ,,  

if you think of anything else please let me know .. :thumbup:

thanks


----------



## brucesmith

If you know to make the Image then after do try to make water mark design .In different type of the software available to  use of  do watermark in the image.and actually not easy for do watermark design but it is possible.


----------



## KmH

brucesmith said:


> If you know to make the Image then after do try to make water mark design .In different type of the software available to use of do watermark in the image.and actually not easy for do watermark design but it is possible.


Say what?


----------



## KmH

Bampson said:


> thanks guys ,
> i have no design experience , but i do have Photo shop .
> 
> i will look into WaterMark Master and the cost ,,
> 
> if you think of anything else please let me know .. :thumbup:
> 
> thanks


Watermark/logo design is difficult even for trained and experienced graphic artists.

The Worst Bad, Ugly & Horrible Logo Designs | Logo Design Blog

Photoshop is a raster graphics application and is not suitable for making a scaleable watermark/logo.


----------



## Bampson

wow  i had no idea the Logo design was such a complex business ..  

thanks for the info..


----------



## Flash Harry

whatsa matta you hey, gotta no repect, hey wazzup with yer keyboard a. H


----------



## Bampson

??


----------



## PhotoFly

Maybe he wants you to use caps.


----------



## KmH

Yep! I know many forum members ignore threads and posts made by people that can't be bothered to use the shift key.

Save Flash Harry's sarcasm, Bampson is the only poster in the thread not using the shift key.


----------



## Bampson

KmH said:


> Yep! I know many forum members ignore threads and posts made by people that can't be bothered to use the shift key.
> 
> Save Flash Harry's sarcasm, Bampson is the only poster in the thread not using the shift key.



I didn't know it was possible to be "Shift Key-ist":lmao:


----------



## J.Kendall

I know it sounds really plain and easy, but since you have photo shop, design your watermark there, save it to your computer, and then just pull up your photos and drop the transparency on your design. That's how I used to do it.


----------



## molsen

^^^^^ +1

You can even set it up as an action and then run it as a batch on a bunch of photos


----------



## Bampson

J.Kendall said:


> I know it sounds really plain and easy, but since you have photo shop, design your watermark there, save it to your computer, and then just pull up your photos and drop the transparency on your design. That's how I used to do it.



Would you save it as a Jpeg ?


----------



## recthor

to design watermarks , you can try this imaging sdk which contains such a function. it can be applied in c#, vb,etc. Install it and it becomes a selectable processing option.Then you can create and edit watermarks in any program at all, including Adobe Acrobat . Just open the images, select watermark ,and follow the setps given in the sdk, the task will be finished in several seconds.you can then zoom in and zoom out , or adjust the light of the watermark on your own will. if you haven´t found a good choice , you can have a try. best wishes.


----------

